# HD Channels Gone (129 down see thread in general forum)



## Hunter844 (Apr 26, 2007)

What do you do when you come home and don't have but a few HD channels? This is a travesty. 

I pressed the power button for 10 seconds to reset it, and it went through it's process and then it went right back to only showing a few HD channels. Verified that I'm getting 110, 119, and 129.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi neighbor...

129 is down. It carried most of the HD. See the other thread on this topic:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2856119#post2856119


----------



## chris83 (Aug 16, 2006)

Turned on my ViP722K this afternoon. Virtually all my HD channels are gone. All my local HD is gone. Gone from my "Favorites" list I set up; gone from "My HD Channels". Below is a list of what now shows as available on "My HD Channels:

USA
SYFY
TNT
ESPN
CBSSN
NFLRZ
RFDTV - COMPLETE SIGNAL LOSS
WGN
UNVSN - COMPLETE SIGNAL LOSS
FTRAW - COMPLETE SIGNAL LOSS
GLVSN - COMPLETE SIGNAL LOSS
HBO-E
HDNET
GOLF - COMPLETE SIGNAL LOSS
NBATV - COMPLETE SIGNAL LOSS
NHLN - COMPLETE SIGNAL LOSS
FOXN - COMPLETE SIGNAL LOSS
BIG10 - - COMPLETE SIGNAL LOSS

I was on vacation, but my daughter-in-law was here watching the house and she didn't mention any issues. I also can't even get on Dish Network's website.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

DISH's 129 satellite is down.


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 26, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Hi neighbor...
> 
> 129 is down. It carried most of the HD. See the other thread on this topic:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2856119#post2856119


Ok...hope some ******* didn't shoot it out of the sky.


----------



## mlcarson (Jul 4, 2003)

Do we know if this is an uplink problem or simply the satellite itself?


----------



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

Had HD stations this morning @ 7am pacific, turned on at 2pm and no channels (CNN, CNBC, MSNBC, etc), says lost signal, looked at signal strengths on sats, 110,119 good, 129 zero, chked multiple transponders, zero!!

Checked with a couple of neighbors, they have no 129, as well, after fooling with stuff for 1+ hrs, now know it is not my equip!!

Those SD channels look bad  

Hope 129 will be up soon!! Seems VERY odd the whole sat (at least HD channels) is gone ?!

Have Fun All!!


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Pays to read before you post: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=196800


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=196800


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Threads merged... Please use the thread in the main forum regarding the 129 SAT and currently related HD channel issues._

*http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=196800*


----------

